# NIOSH, N95 dust mask, enough for MDF dust?



## Johanx3 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi, Am I safe wearing a particulate respirator with NIOSH, N95 certification to work with MDF?:smile3:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A mask of that type is better than the plain paper masks however if it worries you it doesn't stop 100% of the dust. Some leaks in around the mask where it fits on your face. You would get a much tighter seal against your face with a paint spray respirator.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Eh, safer than if you wore nothing. You'd be better off with a respirator, MDF dust is pretty nasty. Not quite as bad as drywall dust, but pretty close


----------



## Johanx3 (Dec 11, 2015)

I know that a proper fit/seal is imperative, I just was thinking about the filter capabilities blocking the mdf particulates. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That was really my point, you can't make a mask like that seal well. Even a simple paper mask would filter MDF dust if you could get it to seal. With a paint respirator you put the palm of your hand over the exhaust and blow into it. Fitted well you can feel it inflate it seals so well.


----------

